# Industry News: Sony announces the Sony FE 50mm f/1.2 GM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2021)

> *SAN DIEGO, CA – March 16, 2021* – Today, Sony Electronics Inc. unveils the newest addition to its G Master full-frame lens series – the FE 50mm F1.2 GM (model SEL50F12GM) – delivering excellent resolution and dramatic bokeh known to Sony’s G Master line, industry-leading AF (autofocus) capabilities and professional control and reliability in a compact and lightweight design. The lens’s maximum F1.2 aperture combines an impressive shallow depth of field for maximum creative expression with incredible light gathering capabilities, allowing for faster shutter speeds and lower ISO in low light settings, making it ideal for portraits, wedding photography, video and more.
> 
> “We’re excited to introduce our 60th E-mount lens – the FE 50mm F1.2 GM – which delivers a new level of expression and usability for still images and video as an F1.2 lens,” said Neal Manowitz, deputy president for Imaging Products and Solutions Americas at Sony...



Continue reading...


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2021)

It's already been tested by those reliable nice guys on lenstip: https://www.lenstip.com/601.4-Lens_review-Sony_FE_50_mm_f_1.2_GM_Image_resolution.html
Excellent lens.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 19, 2021)

SwissFrank said:


> Canon is DOOOOOOOOooooomed!


And you will be censored


----------

